# whats an acceptable weight for a park bike?? my dobe feels fat



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

My dobe feels fat, I absolutely love the bike and the way it handles, it could just do with losing some weight. I haven't weighed the bike but comparing it to other urban bikes I'd say it weighs at least 35lbs. Heres the spec list:

Frame: Dobermann Molosse, 6.5 lbs
Fork: 2004 Marzocchi DJ2, heavy
Bars: Easton EA30, cut down to 24.5 inches
Stem: Thomson Elite X4 50mm
Brakes: Avid BB7 160mm rear
Crankset: Bontrager King Earl cranks w/ Howitzer BB
Seat: WTB Lazer V
Wheels: Funn 24", 48 spoke wheels

I think its gotta be the funn wheels and the DJ2 that are killing it, but I can't live without the funns, when it comes to DJs, I tend to wreck wheels. Other than that I'm relatively weight conscious. Is 35lbs an acceptable weight for a SS hardtail with only a rear brake?

Sorry about the shatty pic, its hard to take pics in the dorm room with only the macbook webcam.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ditch the fork, 36h is plenty for anyone, I don't know why you feel the need to have 48h. That alone could easily save you a few pounds

If you can trash a strong and well built 36h rim, unless you crash real hard, you might want to better your landing technique.


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Ditch the fork, 36h is plenty for anyone, I don't know why you feel the need to have 48h. That alone could easily save you a few pounds
> 
> If you can trash a strong and well built 36h rim, unless you crash real hard, you might want to better your landing technique.


I've trashed my 36H singletracks a lot, its not just DJ landings, when I'm learning new stuff I tend to be a hack, I plan on Picking up a sherman firefly because I'd rather not shell out for a pike, then the bike will be a do it all bike, including a shuttle bike, weird I know. But I'm 6'2", almost 190lbs and I really like the extra security in the wheels.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

wheels and fork are killing it. also, what kind of tubes are you running?


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> wheels and fork are killing it. also, what kind of tubes are you running?


just the tubes the guys at the shop gave me, nothing special. But still, is 35lbs ridiculus?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I'd at least go with a 36h front then, the susp. reduces chance of taco'ing a front wheel, that and obviously the fork.
If you get a firefly, I hope you plan on lowering it, that frame with 130 of travel would be bunk.

maybe get a new slim seat and tiny seatpost.


haha, I was gonna be like, wow, a LHD dobermann! then was wondering how you got the FUNN's to work like that, but with the stickers and all, I'm assuming you have your mac webcam set up so it flips the screen?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Singletracks are weak rims. Get some atomlab's laced up and you'll never have a problem again, have you considered mavic's EX721 or 729 as well? Much stronger than a singletrack.

I wouldn't trust a singletrack on my bike.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Lickqid said:


> just the tubes the guys at the shop gave me, nothing special. But still, is 35lbs ridiculus?


I wouldn't say 35lb is ridiculous... there are quite a few high dollar geared dj/park bikes out there that are still around that range.... but, like you said, you like the security of having bombproof parts, and you describe yourself as a big dude, so learn to chuck it.


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> I'd at least go with a 36h front then, the susp. reduces chance of taco'ing a front wheel, that and obviously the fork.
> If you get a firefly, I hope you plan on lowering it, that frame with 130 of travel would be bunk.
> 
> maybe get a new slim seat and tiny seatpost.
> ...


ha, yea it must have, I didn't even notice that. Getting new wheels isn't really and option. Got any fork Ideas that can be found used easily, have adjustable travel, and will definitely lower my overall weight? Price limit 200


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

35 pounds is very heavy.

38 pounds. 









and 28 pounds.









25 pounds :eekster: 









yep, your bike needs to go on a diet.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> 35 pounds is very heavy.
> 
> 38 pounds.
> 
> ...


Todd, gotta say something here... I'm callin' it, your scales or estimates are pretty far off.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> Todd, gotta say something here... I'm callin' it, your scales or estimates are pretty far off.


tell that to lakeside bikes and bike and hike :eekster: weighed them on their scales. the only weight that is off in picture, is the rumble. the seat, tires, bars, stem and cranks are gone.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't think 35lbs is too heavy, my bmx is about that weight. Last I chk'd it was bout 36. For added security the weight to me is a small price. Not that I'm a bad rider just that I try new tricks so casing happens a lot.


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

my bmw park bike with pegs on the right side weighs between 30 and 31


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

Phillip McKrack said:


> my bmw park bike with pegs on the right side weighs between 30 and 31


so whats the weight with the pegs on the left?


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

i only run them on the right side, i dont do flatland on a mtn bike:nono:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

fiddy_ryder said:


> so whats the weight with the pegs on the left?


hahaha, nice.


----------



## horse_of_iron (Feb 10, 2006)

My Street/Park Bike weighs in at 28 lbs, but I would say 30 lbs I would be okay with.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Your weights are a little off todd freeride.My single speed p.3 with gold label,Saint cranks,and Jucy 5's weighs 30.5 pounds.The scale must be wrong.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

my trash bike aka only bike weighs in at 31-33 lbs or so, maybe less maybe more. its primarily the frame, the gas tank gusset 243, but im hoping when i get the $ im completely rebuilding and maybe getting my nemesis and all that crap is gonna be about 26-29 lbs pending. im light but really hard on parts (5'7" 120) and i blew up a 36h rhynolite wheel on a novatec hub. id say 30lbs is a respecatble weight for a ss park and dj bike w/ one brake


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

snaky69 said:


> Ditch the fork, 36h is plenty for anyone, I don't know why you feel the need to have 48h. That alone could easily save you a few pounds
> 
> If you can trash a strong and well built 36h rim, unless you crash real hard, you might want to better your landing technique.


since you're running 24's, a 36h build should be plenty. You could build up some BFRs and still be less than those Funns. THe BFR will take a pouding too, I learned 360s on mine and they stayed true (and trust me, it wasn't a wheel friendly trick to learn).

as for the fork, do you run qr or 20mm? There's a ton on Ebay.


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

whether or not it's too much weight is all up to you. my dj/park bike is a 34 pound p2 cause i am also 6' 2'' 185 lbs. i'm ROUGH on parts. i've got it with a pike, profile cranks, and a mag 30 on a woodman hub in the rear (one of the heaviest rims out there) but i dont' have any trouble throwing it around and have no intention of changing anything on it. if you're set on bomber parts you're gonna have to accept the weigh concequences that's just how it works. some of us can't have sub 30 pound dirtjumpers and ride em hard. sorry bro but that's what happens when you're big


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

My General Lee is 33.5 roll'n 24's, a 48 spoke rear, and a mod Marz. fork. BTW the stem/bars/post are heavy as hell. (all steel) I could probably shave off a pound or so with better components.


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

well, I just rode the park on halo SAS wheels (36 spoke compared to the FUNN 48 spokes I was running). Even that made a huge difference in the feel of the bike, I just love it more and more as it gets lighter and lighter. By the end of next week a gold label series 2 should be on there, shaving a good 2 lbs at least off the mars DJ2. So we'll see


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

35 lbs is fine for a dedicated park bike. riding around in the streets could be a pain in the ass though. for me, as long as the front end is light i'm good to go. on the plus side, if you stick with the weight you'll develop some manly forearms.


----------



## joshfromkent (Jun 21, 2006)

*my last lite bike*

before my xenia, which weighs 33lbs, i had a specialized p.3 that i built up that weighed a cool 24lbs. i don't know if you'd want to go really light like that, the bike was very flickable, but it was squirrely on the trails and at the park.i wound up have to put heavier wheels on it to make it ridable. 35lbs. isn't bad, but you can easily drop that bike down to 30.


----------



## gigatech (Jan 2, 2007)

mine weighs in at exactly 30 pounds, of course i welded the frame out of steel so thats the most of the weight. and each tire and rim weights 4 lbs, so ya.. whatever im not a weight weenie.


----------

